# Flying Angel Sports Cup 1919



## merseysider (Feb 14, 2011)

I wonder if anybody can help me with my query?

I live on the North West coast of England and occasionally find washed up artefacts on the beach. Last year I found a small metal
- bullet shaped - 'cup' (approximately 4 or 5 inches in length) with the following inscription :

The Flying Angel Sports Cup
13.10.19
Durban

D. Mackay Cadet
B. Seddon Cadet
R. French Purser
M. Ward R.O.
D. McGuinness 2nd Eng.
M. Wilson 2nd Eng.

Any information would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------

